# Advice on areas in Andalucia



## leeandzed (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi, new to the site so please be gentle! We visited Torrox Park back in July for a week and are seriously thinking of living or moving to that area for most of the year. 

Bit of background, we are both 43 yrs old and DINK's (Dual income no kids!) sorry... But have been luckily enough to save a decent lump sum over the years and are mortgage free now. Ideally going forward we'd like to spend 9 mths a year anywhere around the Nerja/Torrox/Benajarafe/Caleta de Velez areas and then 3 mths (July/Aug/Sept) back in the UK. 
We hired a car for the week in Torrox and visited all the areas above East of Malaga and loved everything about them. Initially we want to rent for 3 mths from April 2015 till July... come back to the UK to sort out bits n pieces and then head back to Spain for a longer term rental from Oct through to July again and carry on from there.

Does anyone out there on this forum currently do this? Is it a stupid idea and way too expensive to keep coming back and forwards? One dilemma i have though is cars.... Currently i have a right hand drive UK car, do i take this over for the 3 mths initially, and then when i return to the UK, sell it, buy a left hooker and register it in Spain? But then when we come back to the UK, will it be ok here for the 3 mths in the summer? Sorry for all the questions but there seems to be so much to think about.. and that's not even deciding what to do with our place in the UK... rent/sell etc. 
Anyway, any advice would be great and any questions then just pls ask. 
Thanks, Leeandzed


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We had a thread very recently from someone who was planning to spend 8 months of the year in Spain - please have a read through it as you need to be aware of the requirements about signing on the official register of foreign residents, and the tax situation:-


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/566490-newbie-looking-advice.html


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> We had a thread very recently from someone who was planning to spend 8 months of the year in Spain - please have a read through it as you need to be aware of the requirements about signing on the official register of foreign residents, and the tax situation:-
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/566490-newbie-looking-advice.html


Hi - ....and the right to access free NHS care, back in the UK. Officially, this right is cancelled, if you spend more than 3 months abroad! 

I'm currently seeking clarification and an opinion on this matter, from my UK M.P. as I believe it's unjust for British pensioners to lose their right to NHS provision, should they choose to 'winter' in warmer climes, whilst retaining their UK homes!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

leeandzed said:


> Hi, new to the site so please be gentle! We visited Torrox Park back in July for a week and are seriously thinking of living or moving to that area for most of the year.
> 
> Bit of background, we are both 43 yrs old and DINK's (Dual income no kids!) sorry... But have been luckily enough to save a decent lump sum over the years and are mortgage free now. Ideally going forward we'd like to spend 9 mths a year anywhere around the Nerja/Torrox/Benajarafe/Caleta de Velez areas and then 3 mths (July/Aug/Sept) back in the UK.
> We hired a car for the week in Torrox and visited all the areas above East of Malaga and loved everything about them. Initially we want to rent for 3 mths from April 2015 till July... come back to the UK to sort out bits n pieces and then head back to Spain for a longer term rental from Oct through to July again and carry on from there.
> ...


 Hi Lee and Zed.

You said you visited all those areas east of Malaga and loved them. What did you love about them? I'll soon be visiting east of Malaga, where I haven't been for 35 years, so I'd really like to hear of your adventures.


----------



## leeandzed (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi AllHeart,
We visited some beautiful coastal and inland areas around Andalucia. Think some of the best coastal areas were; 
Benajarafe
Caleta de Velez
Playa Granada (Motril)
Almunecar
Nerja

White villages (inland);
Competa
Comares
Frigiliana
Torrox Pueblo

Weren't too keen on;
Torre Del Mar
Torrox costa

Remember we were only there for 8 days so only spent a certain amount of time in each area, and of course it totally depends what you are looking for in an area. Ideally we want to rent somewhere for 3 mths (April, May, June 2015) or so in an area mostly Spanish but with a few expats and once we've found a good area and learnt more of the language, local customs etc. then we may move a bit more inland. We really dont want english breakfast, fish n chips restaurants and English pub areas but some people may want that. We think a good first long term rental for us would be in Nerja, which does have its expats and some English bars/eateries but is still very Spanish which is obviously what we want.

Let me know if you need any more info. thanks
Lee and Zoe

It really is a case of taking a week or a few weeks, hiring a car, rent an apartment - ours was in Torrox park which was an ideal base, nice and quiet, near the A7 motorway and 15 min walk from the beach, restaurants etc. Plus only 30 mins or so from the airport.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

leeandzed said:


> Hi AllHeart,
> We visited some beautiful coastal and inland areas around Andalucia. Think some of the best coastal areas were;
> Benajarafe
> Caleta de Velez
> ...


 Thanks for your reply, Lee & Zoe. Wow, you saw a lot of places in a short time! Like you, I also like having some expats around but still having Spain. That's one of the things I like about where I live. So you're thinking on Nerja, eh? I'm looking forward to seeing Nerja some time soon, as I was there 35 years ago many times with my godfather. The only thing I remember about Nerja is the big cave (La Cueva de Nerja), and that's what I'm going to see.

When you said you love everything about the areas you visited, I'm still not sure what you're referring to. That's what I meant by asking you about your adventures. So what did you love? When you list the best coastal areas, what is your measuring stick?


----------



## leeandzed (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi AllHeart,
Well like is say its all down to personal preference what you want in an area... The places we loved were for our reasons, for instance they were not teemed with English bars and restaurants. They were not running alive with people in football shirts (like we found in Fuengirola for instance, obviously if this is an area that you want then fine, but wasnt for us). The places we loved were the idyllic place that we would like to base ourselves. 

We measured the best coastal areas by the quality of the promenade and restaurants there. The quality of the beaches and the sort of people on them. Comapring say Torrox Costa to Benajarafe for instance, Torrox had nice beaches but didnt really have many Spanish restaurants along the promenade. Fine for a visit but not to live. Also there were quite a few high rise apartments along the front, it just didnt win us over. Whereas Benejarafe for instance had none of this, it was much quieter with only a handful of places along the front and mostly they looked Spanish. 
It might sound snobbish, but its all down to personal taste and without visiting these areas you dont really know, and you have to get a feel for them. Its a big jump for us and we have to get it (almost) right, that's why i wanted to guage other's opinions of people who actually live in these areas but unfortunately no-one has come forward as yet.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

leeandzed said:


> Hi AllHeart,
> Well like is say its all down to personal preference what you want in an area... The places we loved were for our reasons, for instance they were not teemed with English bars and restaurants. They were not running alive with people in football shirts (like we found in Fuengirola for instance, obviously if this is an area that you want then fine, but wasnt for us). The places we loved were the idyllic place that we would like to base ourselves.
> 
> We measured the best coastal areas by the quality of the promenade and restaurants there. The quality of the beaches and the sort of people on them. Comapring say Torrox Costa to Benajarafe for instance, Torrox had nice beaches but didnt really have many Spanish restaurants along the promenade. Fine for a visit but not to live. Also there were quite a few high rise apartments along the front, it just didnt win us over. Whereas Benejarafe for instance had none of this, it was much quieter with only a handful of places along the front and mostly they looked Spanish.
> It might sound snobbish, but its all down to personal taste and without visiting these areas you dont really know, and you have to get a feel for them. Its a big jump for us and we have to get it (almost) right, that's why i wanted to guage other's opinions of people who actually live in these areas but unfortunately no-one has come forward as yet.


Thanks for your reply.  Oh, I don't think you sound snobbish at all just because you know what you're looking for. Because then practically anyone can be accused of being snobbish, right? 

Perhaps now that you've been more specific as to what you're looking for, people may come forward. Many people come on the forum and ask advice about areas, but, like you say, we're all looking for something different, and all areas of Spain are so very different. We all have our own measuring sticks in finding a home.  

Google Maps is an excellent tool for hunting for a home because you can use all kinds of tools on there to actually see the area. I did a lot of research from Canada before coming here in finding my home, and Google Maps was one of my favourite tools. It's totally free too! 

Thank you again for answering my questions. I do hope you find home sweet home here in Spain and that others on the forum can help you in your journey to your new home.


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

leeandzed said:


> Hi, new to the site so please be gentle! We visited Torrox Park back in July for a week and are seriously thinking of living or moving to that area for most of the year.
> 
> Bit of background, we are both 43 yrs old and DINK's (Dual income no kids!) sorry... But have been luckily enough to save a decent lump sum over the years and are mortgage free now. Ideally going forward we'd like to spend 9 mths a year anywhere around the Nerja/Torrox/Benajarafe/Caleta de Velez areas and then 3 mths (July/Aug/Sept) back in the UK.
> We hired a car for the week in Torrox and visited all the areas above East of Malaga and loved everything about them. Initially we want to rent for 3 mths from April 2015 till July... come back to the UK to sort out bits n pieces and then head back to Spain for a longer term rental from Oct through to July again and carry on from there.
> ...


There are far too many issues raised in your plan to address here in one post, but there are health, tax, residency, and many other things that you will have to bottom out as you could find yourself significantly worse off financially, If you spend 3 months in Spain you will have to register, 6 months you will pay tax on your worldwide assets. You would have to buy a car in Spain as registering an overseas car is expensive. Access to health care would not be available after 3 months unless you paid and over time you would lose NHS cover in the UK. You would have to inform the UK authorities that you are becoming resident in Spain and prove to Spain you would not be a drain on their welfare system. All in all you cannot have a foot in each camp anymore. Cut it down to 3 blocks of 2 months and it is very workable and you would affect nothing, anything more and it is complicated. Hope this helps


----------



## leeandzed (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for the response Aberafon... not sure what you mean by pay tax on your worldwide assets. So if i have a house paid for in England, i'd pay tax on that in Spain? I dont in England so why would i in Spain?.. I'd most likely open a Spanish bank account and move some savings into there, surely you dont pay tax on savings? Maybe tax on the interest if any.. The move is only for 3 months initially (hopefully this wont alert any authorities, health etc.), mainly to check out things locally. Go to the local town hall for info, speak to local people and get the feel of the place living longer term. We would take our car to Spain for the 1st 3 mths, as insurance covers 90 days in EU then work out if we buy locally or even long term rent, as this can work out good value. My wife works for the NHS in London and she says you dont lose cover if you are not a full time resident in UK, as Spain is part of the EU. My friends Dad lives in Fuengirola, is resident in Spain and comes back every 3 months or so for cancer treatment on the NHS, has done this for 5yrs plus. Certainly a lot to consider though and hopefully will find out a lot more when we go over...


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi

I am in a similar position as in I intend to move to Spain but not as soon as you, we also would prefer a more Spanish than expat area, which makes me wonder how is your Spanish coming along, I hope better than mine.


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

leeandzed said:


> Thanks for the response Aberafon... not sure what you mean by pay tax on your worldwide assets. So if i have a house paid for in England, i'd pay tax on that in Spain? I dont in England so why would i in Spain?.. I'd most likely open a Spanish bank account and move some savings into there, surely you dont pay tax on savings? Maybe tax on the interest if any.. The move is only for 3 months initially (hopefully this wont alert any authorities, health etc.), mainly to check out things locally. Go to the local town hall for info, speak to local people and get the feel of the place living longer term. We would take our car to Spain for the 1st 3 mths, as insurance covers 90 days in EU then work out if we buy locally or even long term rent, as this can work out good value. My wife works for the NHS in London and she says you dont lose cover if you are not a full time resident in UK, as Spain is part of the EU. My friends Dad lives in Fuengirola, is resident in Spain and comes back every 3 months or so for cancer treatment on the NHS, has done this for 5yrs plus. Certainly a lot to consider though and hopefully will find out a lot more when we go over...


Going across to Spain for 3 months won't trigger anything, but you said you wanted to spend 9 months there and that would. If you spend more than 6 months you will have to declare all your worldwide assets and depending on what you have you will be liable for tax. If you are declared a resident of the Spain you will be entitled to health care in Spain providing you pay your contributions either privately of through your employer or you are over retirement age, you are only entitled to Spanish health care as an EU citizen for 3 months on your NHS card, after than you have to make other arrangements. As a resident of Spain for 2 years you do in fact lose entitlement to health care in the UK as many have found to their sorrow, the health service in Spain is as good as the UK and is probably subject to the same problems. Your friends father is lucky as for some reason he has slipped through the net, I have known people who have tried to get treatment in the UK for prostrate cancer but been told it is Spain where they should be treated, some years ago now though so things may have changed but as far as I am aware you are only entitled to treatment if your are a resident of the UK. You can trawl through the posts on here for advice as many people who post on here know far more than I do on these subjects. Things are never as simple as they initially appear, especially in Spain


----------



## leeandzed (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks Roy C for the reply.. Mine is ok, although just picking up bits along the way, going to some Spanish restaurants and bars and talking to work colleagues who speak Spanish. The 3 months when we are there, is the time we hope to learn a lot more. I'm one of those people who cant sit in a classroom and have someone just talk at you for 2 hours, i prefer to learn on the job so to speak. Everyone different i suppose..


----------



## leeandzed (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks Aberafon, yes totally understand the living there for 9 mths per year will definitely mean we'll have to become residents. At least going for the 3 mths initially, we have plenty of time to speak to people who live there already and understand how they did it. I've seen that people use the services of a gestoria? Who looking at google etc. are sort of solicitor/administrator type people who can advise on all most things to do with relocating. All good though...


----------

